# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Lenovo Z40 ,màn hình Full HD phù hợp cho sinh viên

## dichvutonghop

Sau đây là một số lời nhận xét của mình về laptop mới Lenovo Z40 sau 1 thời gian sử dụng và hài lòng với những gì nó mang lại .

Bàn phím AccuType là cái mình thích nhất trên Z40 soạn thảo ,học tập 1 cách chính xác ,phím bấm lớn và êm ái khi sử dụng vào ban đêm mà không làm phiền người bên cạnh.

Màn hình Full HD kèm công nghệ âm thanh Dolby Home Theater nên chơi game ,xem phim điều tuyệt vời như nhau ,cấu hình máy khá tốt nên không ngại các game online hay offline mới.

Giá tốt so với những gì nó mạng lại từ kiểu dáng đẹp, sang trọng cho đến thời lượng pin tốt và chạy ổn định .


​

----------


## 2edu

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z40 ,màn hình Full HD phù hợp cho sinh viên*

Mình thấy con này ngon nà, rất tốt, em mình đang sử dụng và mình hay coi phim ké lắm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## thanhlong243

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z40 ,màn hình Full HD phù hợp cho sinh viên*

Thiết kế đẹp quá, vỏ nhôm màu bạc là đúng gu luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Cấu hình thì vậy là chuẩn so với giá rồi, nổi bật nhất chắc là màn hình full HD của nó thôi. Tầm này hình như không có em nào trang bị màn hình cỡ đó cả.

----------


## ngoc76hoang

*Trả lời: Lenovo Z40 ,màn hình Full HD phù hợp cho sinh viên*




> Thiết kế đẹp quá, vỏ nhôm màu bạc là đúng gu luôn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Cấu hình thì vậy là chuẩn so với giá rồi, nổi bật nhất chắc là màn hình full HD của nó thôi. Tầm này hình như không có em nào trang bị màn hình cỡ đó cả.


11tr cho cấu hình Core i3 và màn Full HD qá êm rồi.

----------

